# Mericloning



## Roland Schettle (Sep 13, 2018)

Dear All, as I heard in a german nursery there must be a lab in belgium in which the mericloning of Paphiopedilum vinicolod Typ was successful. Has anyone heard about this or is this as usual just a joke or a fantastic story
Roland


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2018)

It comes up now and again. There are limited successes. Sometimes I just hear stories, sometimes it gets published. I have a paper somewhere in my files about mericloning a specific phrag (Cardinale? Something like that). 

As I understood it many years ago, the technical limitation was more in the preparation of sterile meristems than in the actual propagation. It was evidently very hard to dissociate the meristem from bacteria and fungi. 

It has been a long time since I gave this much thought (I had some plans, but never did it). So perhaps the technology has improved.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2018)

I heard it has been done.


----------



## edkravcik (Sep 13, 2018)

There was an article in the Orchid Digest several years back that confirmed success in mericloning some paphs. If I recall there was limited success and an issue with deformity. 

Sorry but I don&rsquo;t remember the author or exact issue.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2018)

It has been done. Its unreliable and of course destructive - a particular issue for paphs.
You can buy several mericloned paphs from Taiwan - Gloria Naugle 'Red' and Hsinying Citron 'Account' from In Charm


----------



## emydura (Sep 15, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> It has been done. Its unreliable and of course destructive - a particular issue for paphs.
> You can buy several mericloned paphs from Taiwan - Gloria Naugle 'Red' and Hsinying Citron 'Account' from In Charm



Yes, there is a Lady Isabel x armeniacum 'Green Valley' mericlone as well. The Taiwanese seem to have been cloning Paphs for a while. A friend here has the Gloria Naugle 'Red' mericlone.


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2018)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/NEWS/ennew4.html


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2018)

Just got a seedling of the mericlone Gloria Naugle 'Red' from a friend. Be a while before I flower it though.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Hien.


----------



## fibre (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, thank you Hien!


----------



## valenzino (Sep 20, 2018)

Confirm,In-Charm,mericloned succesfully few Paphs,particularly some maudiae type and some complexes but also others...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2018)

emydura said:


> Just got a seedling of the mericlone Gloria Naugle 'Red' from a friend. Be a while before I flower it though.



my compot is growing fast.


----------

